# Gheenoe vs. other micro skiffs...



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

I currently have a 15 high sider and I am thinking of upgrading to the Gheenoe LT25. My girlfriend hates my little boat because she can't stand up without feeling like she is going to fall overboard :. My boat also gets me wet unless it is like glass. I am leaning heavily towards an LT25, but my father said get something wider like a Carolina skiff. Does anyone have any advice on either. I have a strong newer 15hp outboard already, but might be willing to upgrade. I also want tiller only!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Check out the new shadowcast by Ankona you could order one bare bones and put your 15 on the back. You can have a brandnew custom skiff for the low.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Check out the new shadowcast by Ankona you could order one bare bones and put your 15 on the back. You can have a brandnew custom skiff for the low.


 [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Lots of info here about Gheenoes vs other boats. Also a very strong following for Ankona. Best advices you will get is to go for a test ride on as many different boats as you can. Lots of forum members are usually willing to meet up and show you their boat so use the forum to help you out.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Best advices you will get is to go for a test ride on as many different boats as you can. Lots of forum members are usually willing to meet up and show you their boat so use the forum to help you out.


Amen! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

If your in the Miami area. I'd be happy to take yous out on a test ride in a LT. I'm sure your girl will find it much more stable than a HS.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I knew the ankona posse was going to jump on this one


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

An LT25 will still get you just as wet as what you have now.


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

okay yes i would love to have an ankona, but don't have 10k to spend. I would also love to a have Gladesman, but don't have 9k to spend. Also, how would an LT25 be as wet as a Highsider? Any comments on a Carolina Skiff style hull? Anyone live between Naples and Cape Coral who would be willing to take me out and try a different style boat? (I'll even pay for gas and beverages....  )


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

> okay yes i would love to have an ankona, but don't have 10k to spend. I would also love to a have Gladesman, but don't have 9k to spend. Also, how would an LT25 be as wet as a Highsider? Any comments on a Carolina Skiff style hull? Anyone live between Naples and Cape Coral who would be willing to take me out and try a different style boat? (I'll even pay for gas and beverages....  )


I love my gheenoe classic but Im sure I would love an Ankona or Gladesman a little more but Im with you on the cash. If you want to ride in a center console Classic Im in Cape Coral.


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

I remember when I pmed you on the gheenoe forum when you were rebuilding your classic. I wouldn't mind riding along in your classic on a day of fishing!


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I had EXACTLY the same problem. I bought a old 14ft aluminum v-hull boat for $400. Problem solved! I still use the gheenoe and v-hull interchangeably until I get the v-hull outfitted like I want.


----------



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

> An LT25 will still get you just as wet as what you have now.



having both a highsider & an lt25. the lt is not near as wet as the highsider or a riverhawk


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

get a girl that does not mind getting wet ... 

a Carolina might be "drier" but it will beat you to death !


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

have you seen this?
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1334004819

Maybe slightly better ride than CS... looks decent and affordable.

I have a CS 14 now and it isnt perfect but 2006 14 with 2006 25hp 4S and 2006 Trailer for $2,0000, how can you go wrong.... ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> An LT25 will still get you just as wet as what you have now.


So wrong........

I moved from a Classic to a LT25. Night and day difference.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

X2 

An Lt is huge improvement of the classic. I had an Lt-25 for 5 yrs and trust me if u know really how to drive your boat u can avoid getting wet. I'm not saying its completely dry but u get spray on any boat.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

OK, sorry. You wont get AS wet. 


On my 15' RiverHawk B60 if there was a cross wind I was soaked and when fishing during the windy cold months here that was NOT fun.  And yes you will get wet in any boat, but a Gheenoe will get you wetter(if that's a word). I guess it just depends on where you are fishing and how much boat traffic you see as well. I keep forgetting yall are not fishing in La. 

Just get what you can afford and get her a pancho. I let my lady friend wear all my waterproof gear as she knew she was gonna get wet. Hell half the time she faced the rear of the boat when crossing "The Pen" in Lafitte...  ;D


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a B60 riverhawk(lt25?) and now I have a 17 SUV..................

The SUV is so much more and great in the open water of the lakes up here and built stronger by a long shot


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

So many choices , carolinas are nice Iv had 4 of them from the 16 to the 21dlv although if you push pole they do not track well being they are a flat bottom skiff. And they will abuse you in any chop. Other than that they run really shallow and have lots of room with a big front deck. My old copperhead was my fav though


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/bod/2938846803.html
Cant beat it for $6300. Besides most people will come down on the price. Its what you would spend on a used LT.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Screw it...... Go big for an EAST CAPE CAIMEN!

[smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

They can be had for waaay under 6K ...

Motors sold separately ...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1331597687


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> I had a B60 riverhawk(lt25?) and now I have a 17 SUV..................
> 
> The SUV is so much more and great in the open water of the lakes up here and built stronger by a long shot


I wasn't going to compare it to an ankona product because I did not want to be labled as part of the band wagon.... but I was dead set on an lt25 from a place called pack and paddle here in Louisiana but had after thoughts one saturday after getting completely soaking wet. I looked at my lady friend and told her F THIS. Why would I go out and spend over 12k on a new boat that would be a mild upgrade to what I have now??? 

Like I said. Get what you can afford. I still have my RiverHawk and don't plan on selling it. It is a sweet little boat but just doesn't cut it when it comes to fishing here. It's got a mud engine and is a completely different animal when compared to a RiverHawk with and outboard I'm sure.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> I had EXACTLY the same problem.  I bought a old 14ft aluminum v-hull boat for $400.  Problem solved!  I still use the gheenoe and v-hull interchangeably until I get the v-hull outfitted like I want.


smartest thing I've read.


----------

